# Bolens cab--What's it fit?



## Scott Nelson

I have a nice Bolens winter cab Model # 51930 Serial #0100176. It is in good shape, but needs new material in the doors. I have no idea what it fits. I bought it to cut up and put on my John Deere 140, but had second thoughts. If somebody can help me find what it fits, maybe I can make an old Bolens man happy.


----------



## jbetts13

hey l see you made it here sixchows or aegt5000 mite know what it will fit anyways here are two pics of bolens cabs what looks closes to yours


----------



## jbetts13

other one


----------



## aegt5000

Scott..
Are you sure of model number ?
Could it be 50930 instead of 51930 ?


----------



## jt41484

can u get some pics of it here if it is a model 50930 id be in terested in it if u were interested in selling it


----------



## Scott Nelson

*Cab*

I'm pretty sure I didn't mistake a '0' for a '1', but I'll check. This cab doesn't look like either of the cabs in the attachments. It looks very similar to the John Deere cabs of early 70's. (I know they made several, but the best I can describe) This cab has a solid canvas right wall, and left door, a removable plastic rear window(made out of vinyl window material on a metal frame) and a nice glass windshield with a manual wiper. The roof is metal as is the back wall. If my memory is correct it is approximately 33" wide x 36"long x 61" high. It is painted dark green with a white top, but appears to be the factory colors. The Bolens sticker is in very nice shape and is on the upper left corner above the windshield inside the cab. The windshield also tips up as on the older Deeres to give access to the engine. I'll double check the #'s and see if I can get some pics posted.


----------



## bontai Joe

Scott,
Glad to see you posted it here. There already seems to be some interest in it and hopefully a bolens guy will have a cab. You are a good guy to not cut it up to fit something else.


----------



## Scott Nelson

*Cab pics...*

Hopefully this works. Pray for me, I'm a newbie with the picture thing.


----------



## bontai Joe

It worked! And looks to be in good condition.


----------



## Scott Nelson

*Cab pic #2*

Here's another one...


----------



## Scott Nelson

*And another one...*

This is the last. If anybody has any questions, call me at (417) 293-8930. I could answer any questions, measure, etc.

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## guest2

Hi Scott, welcome to TF! 

I'm sure someone would be glad to as nice a cab as this.

I'm not sure what it fits, but I'm pretty sure it's not for a tube frame or large frame. My guess would be either the "QT" series or the "XL" series. The cutout for the hood looks closer to these than either the Duratrac or Eliminator series.

Aegt5000
What did the 50930 fit?


----------



## jbetts13

here is a QT-16b with cab


----------



## guest2

James

That one looks like an"originalcab" cab with the fiberglass roof and safety glass front window. Part of the problem is there were maybe 3 or more different manufacturers?

Originalcab made the soft side and cozy cab made the fiberglass, and I think curtis made the steel cabs.


----------



## JimGTX20

Scott,
The 51930 cab was made for the 5100 series Duratrac tractors.
It will fit the following models GT1700,5117H,GT2000,5120H,GT1800,5118H,5118HS, It will also fit the Troybilt GTX series tractors.
The cab was made by Femco for Bolens.
Hope this helps
Jim


----------



## aegt5000

Jim…

Thanks for your help. I don’t have anything on the Duratrac tractors so your
info is very helpful. I did put together a list of Bolens cabs and their applications
but most of these are for tube and large frame tractors.

http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6151


----------



## Scott Nelson

*Fantastic!*

That is great information. I have a fella interested in it from NY, but shipping appears to be prohibitive. Got a quote from Fed Ex freight of 250.00! Ouch! Need to find a better way to ship. Anybody got any suggestions?


----------



## Scott Nelson

*Found it a home.*

JT 4184 is claiming it. I'll ship it to NY this week. Thanks for all of the help.

Scott


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16

this post was handy for me today  thanks guys


----------

